# Offshore



## Guest (Aug 3, 2006)

I am looking to do some fishing a bit further out and so am looking at additional safety equipment and the whistle on my PFD doesnt seem enough. So far I have got a set of flares, mirror and a bible (if all else fails I can quickly become devout and pray) I am also going to purchase an EPIRB and a hand held radio any advice on these would be greatly appreciated such as what did you buy, why did you buy it and if it was cheap where did you buy it. Thanks


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

You might not be able to do it all the time but, I know when i ready to go offshore im not going on my own, as thet say "safty in numbers"........and from what ive read if your yak is yellow a shark shield.........but all that said ive not even been out in my yak yet..................is my first time tomorrrow :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2006)

Hi Rik, well I go to Straddie quite a bit and I'd like to chase pelagics off there (i dont know how many times I have seen schools of fish smashing up bait schools out of my casting range) and also fish some of the structure off the island and when I go I'll be going on my own as theres no one else to go with , I quite often fish at night on my own around Brisbane and I find it nice and peaceful and as I am busy I have to take opportunities to fish when they arrive. That is the main reason I am looking at safety gear because I often fish alone.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Build your strength and endurance on esturies and inshore for about 6 months before you look offshore too much.

My wife and I can breeze 15 kilometres around the Gold Coast Broadwater - but when you are offshore as we found out, wind, swell, current make a HUGE difference and for us 8 kilometres is a challange.

The other thing that I'd strongly recommend is other kayak fishing buddies. Safety in numbers.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Offshore if buying a radio VHF is the way to go, majority of boats are using them as all the coastguard bases monitoring, UHF second choice and 27mhz is a joke. All ships chandlers [as Whitworths] carry a range of radios.

Buddy system is vital in my opinion offshore.

I personally wouldn't buy a shark shield, but don't knock the users choosing to go that way.

Offshore current lines are always the same direction so if you have the option in your day planning go up current outbound and you'll cruise with it on your return; don't confuse the current flow at river mouths as they are tidal.


----------

